# limb driver rest on a target bow?



## Scooter Trash (Jun 15, 2009)

I use a limbdriver with a target blade on my 3-d bow.They're awesome rests. It works great and it tuned extremely easy. I hit what i'm aiming at and if I don't it's my fault, not the rest. I would at least give it a chance.


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

i use one for spots 3d and hunting as long as i dont force the shot its a baby x every time


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I use the limbdriver exclusively hunting-spot-3-d, its just that good and I like the ease of set up and rock solid simplicity.


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

*Limbdriver*

Well I would get rid of it they are junk!! and you can sell it to me!! 

Just kidding I would keep it I heard they are awesome. But if you do decide to get rid of it let me know.


----------



## SD-Archer (Jan 19, 2010)

I shoot them on both of my taget bows and my 3-D bow. Awsome rests and easy to tune.


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*Limbdriver*

I wouldn't shoot any other rest for anything now that I have used this one. Best rest on the market. It is simple, trustworthy, and ACCURATE. It stays up so long you are basically using a spring steel


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Limbdriver*

One of the best on the market. Use it for 3-D and hunting.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Works great for me:thumbs_up On all of my bows.


----------

